# Where Hindi Movie posters are ripped off from



## Anorion (May 27, 2012)

Apparently, yindians can't come up with original impressive posters for movies without ripping em off from somewhere else
post such instances here
was watching Agneepath trailer and noticed that Sanjay Dutt's face was pretty close to an Aphex twin album

*i.imgur.com/zdlQ3.jpg
*i.imgur.com/2OsQV.jpg

this one was pointed out to me by cyberjunkie when Drona released

*i.imgur.com/Xb7BZ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/vvfx6.png

this one read in Bombay Times
*i.imgur.com/uT58U.jpg


also,
*i.imgur.com/p8G5y.gif

pls to post more examples


----------



## Shah (May 27, 2012)

Velayudham copied from Assassins Creed. Browsing from mobile. Will post pics tomorrow


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2012)

^^here
*www.vijayfansclub.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/velayudham-movie-stills-34-600x510.jpg


----------



## quan chi (May 27, 2012)

rockstar movie poster is not a rip but is quite unique and impressive.But that too was designed by a foreigner Who made the 'Rockstar' posters? : Titbits


----------



## Anish (May 27, 2012)

Iron fort's furious lion
*www.kollywoodtoday.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/ikms-ap7-20091.jpg
copied from pirates of carribbean - the curse of the black pearl.
*www.imarc.net/writable/images/archives/pirates/poster1.jpg


In the above film - Iron fort's furious lion, even the theme music for the hero is remastered music of the jack sparrow!!!
And velayudham copied from assassin's creed is unacceptable - The stunts come in the film itself - WTH!

@Anorion: Why do you always prefix a "y" before the word "indian"?


----------



## Anorion (May 28, 2012)

^picked it up on twitter, don't yuse it always wonly when referring to teh yindia
read Ico's post explaining it here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1579858-post13.html

moar


*i.imgur.com/jIOoE.jpg *i.imgur.com/jIIS2.jpg

*i.imgur.com/FDfQx.jpg

*i.imgur.com/5L5YQ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/oxTKt.jpg

*i.imgur.com/yY8wP.jpg

*i.imgur.com/elyDk.jpg

*i.imgur.com/K2pcm.gif

*i.imgur.com/dA6Fi.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (May 28, 2012)

Murder 2
*wallpapers.oneindia.in/d/325651-3/murder-2-02.jpg

From,


Spoiler



*thesocialgods.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Bad_Guy_2001.jpg



Murder 2
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/e/e5/Murder_2_Hindi_Movie_Poster.jpg/220px-Murder_2_Hindi_Movie_Poster.jpg

also from
*www.impawards.com/2009/posters/antichrist_xlg.jpg


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2012)

Oh dude you reminded me of Kim Ki Duk. Any new releases. I rank up Bin Jip as a masterpiece and SSFAW, and others follow. Didn't like Dreams.


----------



## Vyom (May 28, 2012)

Roadies is not Bollywood per se.. but worth mentioning:

*4.bp.blogspot.com/-phfrzvqPDm0/T0-z7YBxZOI/AAAAAAAAAwc/X1uTgP2H4AU/s1600/1.jpg

*3.bp.blogspot.com/-vx8m6uAze44/T0-z7VOgKKI/AAAAAAAAAwk/47JOgjJ_DVI/s1600/2.jpg

*3.bp.blogspot.com/-7WX_H0uRqCM/T0-z7jSXn-I/AAAAAAAAAw0/S7koLj2QZMU/s1600/3.jpg


----------



## vaibhav23 (May 28, 2012)

^The first time I saw the roadies trailer I thought that MaxPayne trailers are being shown on tv


----------



## theserpent (May 28, 2012)

Jackpot


----------



## manojkrishnaks (May 28, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Jackpot




Awesome


----------



## Romeo420 (May 28, 2012)

Its sad to know plagiarism is everywhere.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (May 28, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Jackpot



In last three posters they've just photoshopped them and used the same images.


----------



## R2K (May 28, 2012)

LOL...This is why now I have completely switched to watching only hollywood movies. I prefer original .


----------



## abhidev (May 28, 2012)

wow....roadies---max payne 3...


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2012)

R2K said:


> LOL...This is why now I have completely switched to watching only hollywood movies. I prefer original .



some times hollywood is not so uhriginal.


----------



## R2K (May 28, 2012)

^^
Yeah I know some of them copy ideas from Korean and french movies but not as shamelessly as its being done in bollywood flicks nowadays...


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 28, 2012)

*www.glamzzle.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/atithi-poster-copied-license-to-wed.jpg

*www.funonthenet.in/forums/index.php?PHPSESSID=2616eb3c7eace21a32780046d052ee9a&action=dlattach;topic=217117.0;attach=550127;image

*www.glamzzle.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/hifajat-poster-copied-resident-evil.jpg


----------



## asingh (May 29, 2012)

^^
He he..that is so so lame.


----------



## Anorion (May 29, 2012)

^omg they didnt even rip that last one off, they just shooped on the actress head and changed Las Vegas to Kathmandu


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2012)

^^reduced cup size too.


----------



## Anorion (May 29, 2012)

^that's a side-effect of flipping the left part of the jacket over to the right


----------



## asingh (May 29, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^reduced cup size too.



Everything seems reduced.


----------



## dingdong (Jun 1, 2012)

more posters please.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2012)

Now you understand why bollywood s***s donkey bollocks? All good movies in Hindi should not be labelled Bollywood, because bollywood is the epitome of cheesiness and kitschiness and I feel sorry for all those who dig it.

Also, since bollywood is constantly ripping off hollywood (or otherwise) movies, those have to be better in many ways for the bollywood bigwigs to even consider ripping them off. They know very well that the Indian public will watch anything they throw at them. So, in order to reduce the effort in creating something aesthetic and original, they create a half cooked tripe reverse engineered from hollywood and thrown to the dogs (read cinema goers).

This is why I gave up watching bollywood altogether.

PS: 



Spoiler



Even hollywood as some shitty titles. So don't call me biased towards hollywood movies.


----------



## Flash (Jan 2, 2016)

Found this today//

*Original:*
*allodspics.rambleon.ru/data/2011-10-19/homefront-pc-game.jpg

*Dupe:
**home.mykollywood.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/BACK-PAGEA.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh my god, I cant facepalm any harder


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 2, 2016)

Ek tha tiger and Uncharted 3


----------

